# show us your model 12 winchester



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

for lack of better things to do today,i thought i'd see how many other model 12 owners are out there.also a little background info on your gun.i believe it to be one of the best and most popular pump guns ever made.
i inherited mine when my dad died 37 years ago.he bought it from an old man after returning from wwII.being a lefty,he wasn't crazy about the right side ejection,but loved that gun and it was the only gun he ever owned after buying it.
those high brass 2 3/4 loads will wake you up 
and that 30 inch nickel steel full choke can reach out and touch some squirrels 
after some researching of the serial #(112xxx) i found it was one of app. 26,000 produced in 1916.
i did reblue it and refinish the wood about 30 years ago,as the wood's finish had almost disappeared and most of the bluing was gone from over 60 years of hard hunting.collector value was not a factor to me,as it hopefully will be handed down through future generations as a keepsake.i don't have pics,but will try to get some soon.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have my dad's gun that was passed down to me when he passed away. If I get a chance I will snap a picture of it. I really need to get some new good shots of the guns anyway for insurance purposes.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

do you know the app. serial number,offhand?i never knew the age of mine till i got a puter and searched the net.i knew it was old,but not that old,LOL.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I think I paid like $50-60.00 back in about 1960-61 for this one.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice looking gun,deadwood.looks original.some of the foream grooves on the left side of mine are completely gone from wear.i assume due to my dad being lefthanded,and possibly the previous owner/s.

btw,these "new" speed pumps have nothing on the model 12.it's the "original",LOL.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

for those interested,here's a link to check production dates for model 12's.
http://mchenrysc.org/Engineering/Model_12.htm


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I know what you mean about left handed shooters, I am primarily right handed but I shoot left handed ,


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A friend of mine has one that he got from his brother, did I hear correctly that some guns have different serial #s on the barrel and action?? that they sort of mixed and matched them back in the day.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.every once in awhile it would kick a shell back in his face,and that would really bring the $#&%[email protected]#* from dad's mouth


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've never heard of mixing parts in the factory,but i'm sure many barrels and actions have been exchanged over the years for one reason or another.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know the serial number on mine. I will have to take a look at it. It is really worn and used. I hope the S/N is still legible.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.mine is also well usd.but at 92 years old,the serial number is still legible(barely)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to have a JC Higgins pump.
Sorry I ever got rid of that gun.
The action felt like it was on ball bearings.
Question...were some JCHiggins pumps based on the Model 12 Winchester and sold at Sears?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lew,if i remember correctly,they did closely resemble the model 12.i gave mine to my youngest son about 10 years ago and was checking it out monday night.the damned thing was stiffer than a wedd..................well you get the idea 
he hasn't shot it or lubed it since
thanks for bringing that smooth action up,cause mine is like that too when it's maintained
guess i'd better get to it,LOL.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just checked my Model 12 this weekend and it is not one of the old ones (1957). It was 50 years old last year and I didn't do anything to celebrate. 

Thanks for the link to look it up. I had never bothered to do that before for some reason.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I inherited my Dads JC higgins this summer. Didn't think about it before but it sure does look like a model 12. Its got a broken firing pin. Anybpdy know where to find one or know a smith who could make one?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if you can find a local gunsmith,he should be able to get or make one for you.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't shoot me if I am wrong, but I think High Standard made most of the pump action shotguns for sears under both JC Higgins and Ted Williams brand names. Also I think Savage/Stevens also made some guns for Sears.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you're right on the high standard.those j.c.'s are/were very good,inexepensive guns.stevens/savage also made guns for sears.
though they look similar in some ways,there are several differences from the model 12.
one thing i believe is unique to the model 12 is the 7 shot capacity of the older ones and the ability to rapid fire without releasing the trigger during cycling.i think those are a couple of the reasons they were the favorite trench guns in a few wars.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

PITCHNIT said:


> I inherited my Dads JC higgins this summer. Didn't think about it before but it sure does look like a model 12. Its got a broken firing pin. Anybpdy know where to find one or know a smith who could make one?


----------------------------------------------------------------

There is a very good chance you can get that firing pin from Numerich (spelling) Arms. They use to carry a lot of obsolete gun parts, I guess they still do. Don't have the number but they may have a website.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Deadwood said:


> Don't shoot me if I am wrong, but I think High Standard made most of the pump action shotguns for sears under both JC Higgins and Ted Williams brand names. Also I think Savage/Stevens also made some guns for Sears.


thats correct, i also have a jc higgins and yup feels like ball bearings


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Great, Thanks for the info.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

Inherited mine from my grandfather about 30 yrs ago, great gun for small game, love the all the shells it holds, be interesting to see how old it is.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

If I Was Looking For A Firing Pin Id Call The Gunsmith I Use He's Got Some Model 12's In Stock For Sale And He Worked On Mine When I Dropped It And Broke The Stock Very Good Repairs. He Can Find About Any Parts You Need For Any Gun Made. Aumiller Gun Shop On W. Main St. Westerville Ohio 43081. I'd Make The Call To 411 For The Number It's Worth The 30 Cents


----------

